# Can A "Man" Wear A Ladies Omega?



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello Friends,

So, here's the dilemma, i love the watch below, but it's classed as a ladies, even though it's diameter is 38.5mm which takes it fractionally bigger than the standard Date Just Rolo. They also call them "Gents Mid Size"

The advantage is that you get the black dial which is usually reserved for solid gold watches, this one is stainless steel ( a lot cheaper ) , and you get a bit of bling as well with the diamonds, and also the revolutionary 8500 movement.......

But before i buy anything do you think i could get away with wearing a "Ladies" watch? Or should i buy the manly version? 43mm but awful teck grey dial. Advise please.......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

no


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I drove a Fiat 500 once! :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

tixntox said:


> I drove a Fiat 500 once! :hypocrite:
> 
> Mike


are you a girl??


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

no for me i`m afraid just too girlie


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

It looks like a ladies watch to me.

There is no point buying the bigger one if you dont like the dial.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

harryblakes7 said:


> But before i buy anything do you think i could get away with wearing a "Ladies" watch?


Only if you drive something like this


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Dont see why not really, Ive seen some blokes wearing stranger stuff than that







as long as you dont start wearing your wife/girlfriends nickers thats going too far ....... or maybe hmm ... :skirt: come to think of it ..


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

> as long as you dont start wearing your wife/girlfriends nickers


you say that as if its not normal????


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> > as long as you dont start wearing your wife/girlfriends nickers
> 
> 
> you say that as if its not normal????


Well err not this time of the year its enough to freeze yer wotsits off :clap:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

OK ok......... so it's the manly 43mm one with the naff teck grey dial.......

Anyone got a pot of Humbrol Black Enamel Paint purchance.......... whose good at painting dials?


----------



## thegoat (Apr 1, 2010)

No

Having hands akin to shovels I am always leaning to the larger watches anyway but that one does scream" girly watch"


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

harryblakes7 said:


> OK ok......... so it's the manly 43mm one with the naff teck grey dial.......
> 
> Anyone got a pot of Humbrol Black Enamel Paint purchance.......... whose good at painting dials?


i think minus the diamonds it wouldnt be to bad....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, it's the diamonds that ruins it as a man's watch, not the size. That thing even has diamonds on the markers.... I would much rather wear William's Hello Kitty... has the "diamonds" but it's 42/43mmm (can't remember which)


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

This one had diamonds and its a Gents............


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nothing wrong with the size it`s just almost everything else about it that`s `orrible :yucky:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Wear what you like. Just be careful which pubs you go into. Good luck.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> This one had diamonds and its a Gents............


That's what THEY say... :skirt:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Both of them are "Blue oyster" watches if you ask me


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

As others have said its the diamonds that ruin it IMO.

Unless you are gay or a rap star, avoid diamonds.

That said if you like it, buy it.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

NO


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

You could have got away with it this weekend in Sydney Australia.

Gay Mardi gras 2011


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

Adarmo said:


> As others have said its the diamonds that ruin it IMO.
> 
> Unless you are gay or a rap star, avoid diamonds.
> 
> That said if you like it, buy it.


Gay guys have far too much taste to wear a watch with diamonds in it. Diamonds are restricted to rappers and professional athletes only.


----------



## Vieira (Feb 15, 2010)

Adarmo said:


> Unless you are gay or a rap star, avoid diamonds.


Or Cristiano Ronaldo! :goof:


----------



## mercuryus (Feb 4, 2011)

no - not really.

And not that one.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, am not gay, i have the bruising across my face and the empty wallet to prove it..... i bought one women a Â£300 gold braclet, 3 days later she just waltzes off and dumps me, wish she had dumped me sooner......could have put the money to a watch :jump: and she kept the bracelet


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

harryblakes7 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys, am not gay, i have the bruising across my face and the empty wallet to prove it..... i bought one women a Â£300 gold braclet, 3 days later she just waltzes off and dumps me, wish she had dumped me sooner......could have put the money to a watch :jump: and she kept the bracelet


http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=avenue+q+gay&docid=421692048413&mid=E6E316FE646995DB6D0DE6E316FE646995DB6D0D&FORM=VIRE1#


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Well both of those watches are hideous IMO,

And the teck-grey dial - Do you mean this?


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Because that is my dial on my Aquaterra and I think it looks superb!

Unlike those two vulgar diamond things...


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Vieira said:


> Adarmo said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you are gay or a rap star, avoid diamonds.
> ...


thats the gay bit covered


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

To be honest these example are far to understated for Cristiano! Not enough bling!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

86latour said:


> Well both of those watches are hideous IMO,
> 
> And the teck-grey dial - Do you mean this?


Yes, it does not look too bad here but in real life it's a bit paler.......... just not my cup of tea......

I have noticed that Omega are still doing different versions of this watch, one is a gloss white dial with red centre seconds hand, so will keep on looking, got to save my pennies for a bit and by that time there might be a black dial one, or i might find a rich woman and then can buy the white gold version instead! :tongue2:


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

If you really have a strong desire to wear a horrible girlie watch, buy a cheap one from Argos.

Wear it for a few days until you get it into your head how ridiculous it looks.

Then take it back under their 14 day no questions asked return policy. No-one need know.

Then, if you still want to get in touch with your feminine side/rap star alter ego, go ahead and spend a months salary on a diamond encrusted monstrosity.

Just don't expect any favorable comments when you post it on the 'Friday thread'.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*A wise friend once told me... *

*
*

*
"Riding a moped is like dating an ugly girl... it's a lot of fun - but you don't want your friends to see you on one!"*


----------



## woga (Feb 11, 2011)

NO NO NO mmmmmmmmwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaa xxx


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

So that's fairly unanimous! RLT has spoken, ladies watches are unsurprisingly for ladies and most think diamonds on a watch are pretty fugly! !


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

If anyone recalls MTV's Jackass program with chief idiot Steve-O, they did a follow up to see how the guys spent their money. Steve-O bought a Gold Rolex President just the same as his Dad's and said

"See Dad, I have the same watch as you now but mine has Diamonds on it!"

The response was priceless. After a moments thought his Dad replied

"Seeing a man wear Gems always brings out my homophobia."

'Nuf said


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

If women wear "men's" watches, why can't the reverse be done? For me, I'd avoid due to the "bling" factor, but size-wise, no problem. If you like it, go for it. :rockon:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

its not the size its the sheer girlieness of it


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> its not the size its the sheer girlieness of it


Sizewise it isn't even very girlie-like. It's close to size of many smaller men watches.


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

Girls watches are for girls! Any bloke wearing that on a night out would need to be either-1- pretty handy in a fight, 2- a fast runner, 3- all the other options mentioned previously! Good luck!

Regards,

Jim


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> But before i buy anything do you think i could get away with wearing a "Ladies" watch? Or should i buy the manly version?


If my girlfriend can wear my men's Omega then you can wear a ladies' one. Equality ftw!


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Big watch on a Lady = SEXY :man_in_love:

Small watch on a guy = NO NO :thumbsdown:

IMO


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dusty said:


> Small watch on a guy = NO NO :thumbsdown:


What about us that have small wrists!!?? You smallwristaphobic!!! :dwarf: :dwarf:


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

Has the thread title always said "man"? LOL


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > Small watch on a guy = NO NO :thumbsdown:
> ...


Hey I love small wrists..........................just as long as it as it comes with big watch on a small bracelet :tongue2:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey I will try anything to be proven wrong..........










BUT ITS JUST NOT RIGHT !!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dusty said:


> Big watch on a Lady = SEXY :man_in_love:
> 
> Small watch on a guy = NO NO :thumbsdown:
> 
> IMO


If this 29mm (excluding crown) man`s watch was good enough for these guys...

















it`s certainly good enough for me :yes:

*Services** Aerist (Lumed Dial) `Foreign Made` (by Oris Switzerland)*

*
cal.296 4 Jewels, circa late 1940s/early 1950s.*












BTW my wrist is 7 1/2 inches :wink2:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Dusty said:


> Hey I will try anything to be proven wrong..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dusty... so what, like... your girlfriend shaved her arm?? Just goofin' with ya! :hypocrite:


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

Love the black face. But too many diamonds and its too small. Sorry mate - its a "No" from me as well.


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been known for having some slighty dubious. Flamboyant, maybe, shirts. But if James May can get away with them, So can I. But there is no way I'd have diamonds on a watch......

If you start heading down that road the next thing you find is you'll be a naked coffee table at one of Dale Wintons cocktail parties!

Frank


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

funtimefrankie said:


> I've been known for having some slighty dubious. Flamboyant, maybe, shirts. But if James May can get away with them, So can I. But there is no way I'd have diamonds on a watch......
> 
> If you start heading down that road the next thing you find is you'll be a naked coffee table at one of Dale Wintons cocktail parties!
> 
> Frank


Who said James May gets away with them?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

handlehall said:


> Who said James May gets away with them?


Plus he lives in a colourful Lego house... hummm... :sweatdrop:










...and the watch seems nice too


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I don't know why I keep doing this... Anyway... Hellooooo Kitty. :tongue2:










Later,

William


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I thought i'd give it a go to,i must say i think the one on the left suits me better....hmmmmmm. :wink2:










Now if i could just do the strap up..... :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> I don't know why I keep doing this... Anyway... Hellooooo Kitty. :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You worry me sometimes William, you really do :rofl:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> I don't know why I keep doing this... Anyway... Hellooooo Kitty. :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> I don't know why I keep doing this... Anyway... Hellooooo Kitty. :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats too much even for me!!! :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:

I bet you bought that off some chap on a beach with a suitcase full of them.......... :jump:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


>


It's the diamonds hat say "NO" to me. But hey - whatever works for you.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, diamonds are not necessarily gay... Is this Basilika President Vladimir Putin gay?...










...might be fugly as a grandmother's boil in the **** but it's an opolent man's watch in a Russian czaresq kind of way...

Edit... well, not diamonds afterall... Swarovski sapphires. Around â‚¬570.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> ...it's an opolent man's watch in a Russian czaresq kind of way...


Czaresque in an Elton John sort of way more like.










But hey, far be it for me to snipe. Whatever blows your hair back.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> Czaresque in an Elton John sort of way more like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

harryblakes7 said:


> Now thats too much even for me!!! :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:
> 
> I bet you bought that off some chap on a beach with a suitcase full of them.......... :jump:


It was $4.99 U.S. (including the shipping) direct from China, via eBay.  I got it just for these "Is this too much/How gay is this?" threads. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> It was $4.99 U.S. (including the shipping) direct from China, via eBay.  I got it just for these "Is this too much/How gay is this?" threads. :lol:


Sure William, sure... we understand


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Just for these threads William? What about weekends?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I reckon William has this for weekends....... it's only 40 carats of diamonds, you can't say this is too "blingy" can you?? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

harryblakes7 said:


> I reckon William has this for weekends....... it's only 40 carats of diamonds, you can't say this is too "blingy" can you?? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Don`t show that to Mr.Bond, he`ll only start drooling on his keyboard :drool: :lol:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

You can all make your own judgements on my sexuality but i own a diamond dial Longines.

I've had it for sometime now. Its doesn't get as much wrist time as it deserves but i have worn it for special occasions.

To me its got alot of wrist appeal and i get lots of comments about its Deco shape.

The watch was cased in the states and the serial number dates it to 1942. The case is solid 14k and theres roughly a 1/3 ct of Diamonds.

The arched crystal and the lugs match the same curve, which makes it interesting to look at. Its currently on a grand lizard band.

Its got it's original box and somewhere I have the original sales receipt and guarantee.

I haven't taken any photo's of it so i thought while watching the football i'd take some tonight.














































For those interested the pen is a gold Swan vacuum from the 30's and the camera is a Balda Baldinette.

With respect to OP, I don't think it matters as long as the person wearing the watch feels comfortable.

steve


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

stevieb said:


> With respect to OP, I don't think it matters as long as the person wearing the watch feels comfortable.


 

Nail on the head.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> harryblakes7 said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon William has this for weekends....... it's only 40 carats of diamonds, you can't say this is too "blingy" can you?? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> ...


 

I'm just a bit short of the actual watch :lol: :lol:


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

For the man completely confident in his sexuality. If you like it, wear it.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

simonrah said:


> For the man completely confident in his sexuality. If you like it, wear it.


but you'd still look like a girl wearing it........

and before anyone mentions it (in particular jasonm, i do have a manbag  but its full of manly things, that men need......


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> and before anyone mentions it (in particular jasonm, i do have a manbag  but its full of manly things, that men need......


 

Just keep telling yourself that, and everything will be fine. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

William_Wilson said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > and before anyone mentions it (in particular jasonm, i do have a manbag  but its full of manly things, that men need......
> ...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The ultimate question would be.... do you shave your chest and balls? :smartass:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> The ultimate question would be.... do you shave your chest and balls? :smartass:


not the chest hair, but my wife is a beautician, and the old sack has been done  all in the name of charity you understand


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> not the chest hair, but my wife is a beautician, and the old sack has been done  all in the name of charity you understand










:yes:

BTW... that pink tie on the other thread... humm, I don't don't know...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > not the chest hair, but my wife is a beautician, and the old sack has been done  all in the name of charity you understand
> ...


i love that tie......


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I will try anything to be proven wrong..........
> ...


Come on guys... that's just funny... I don't care who ya are!

Really... this is just so wrong on so many different levels!



stevieb said:


> You can all make your own judgements on my sexuality but i own a diamond dial Longines.


Steve...

You have to consider that this was a completely different era and it was very acceptable then - as, this would be today! Class is always class!


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

Have not really gone through the entire post but the title was an eye catcher, i would contemplate wearing this lady list on the bay, 120695370939


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

Turning this around... a man's watch on a a lady can be quite sexy.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep. But then again Charlize Theron looks good in anything. Or nothing at all like in Christian Diorâ€™s sultry Jâ€™adore ad

Nice Sea-Dweller too.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > harryblakes7 said:
> ...


Do you have a younger brother called "Rodney"? and drive a 3 wheel........









On a more serious note the braclet will be worth tons nice that the price of Gold has skyrocketed.... Lovely Jubilly! :smoke:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

bobbymonks said:


> Yep. But then again Charlize Theron looks good in anything. Or nothing at all like in Christian Diorâ€™s sultry Jâ€™adore ad
> 
> Nice Sea-Dweller too.


Is she wearing a watch...??


----------

